# forum upgrade to vB 4.1.7



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I just completed an upgrade to the latest version of vBulletin.  Let me know if anything isn't working as it should. 

Mike

PS. If you are seeing different smileys than normal, you might want to do ctrl-F5 to restore our old smileys.


----------



## pointvirgule

Hi Mike,
The views count is missing in the forum index pages. Is it deliberate?


----------



## cyberpedant

The advanced search "save search preferences" function does not work.


----------



## Agró

I can't see my avatar most of the time.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks,

View counts have been restored.
Save search preferences works for me.
Avatars - this shouldn't have affected your avatar, and I can see it.


----------



## Agró

mkellogg said:


> Thanks,
> Avatars - this shouldn't have affected your avatar, and I can see it.


I can see it now.
Thanks.


----------



## Michelvar

Hi!
Every time I try to post, I got the warning message "Cette page demande de confirmer sa fermeture ; des données saisies pourraient ne pas être enregistrées.", like when previously I tried to close the page before posting.


----------



## Michelvar

hi again, 

In the right of every post, in the informations "Date d'inscription... Localisation ....", the accentuated characters are not correctly rendered  (on my version, WR default style, Français, used on Firefox 7.0.1 )


----------



## mkellogg

Michelvar,

I fixed "Date d'inscription: février 2011".  Thanks.
I'm not so sure about that message that you see after posting. F5 or Ctrl-F5 might make it go away.

Mike


----------



## Michelvar

I will try this, thanks! No big deal if not fixed, anyway.

EDIT : I did both F5 and Ctrl+F5, and now it's fixed.


----------



## 涼宮

I am not sure if this was said before, but, why the special letters were deleted? I mean, when you were ginog to post on the Portuguese section, Romanian, Polish, Czech or Slavic one had the special accents to type at the upper bar. Are they forever gone? 

Thanks for the upgrades, everything is running smoothly so far to me  (Except the IE as always freezes the forum with this version, I am obligated to use fire fox to post something)


----------



## mkellogg

涼宮 said:


> why the special letters were deleted?


I'm not sure why they aren't showing up.  I'll investigate.

EDIT: Fixed!  You may need to do a Ctrl-F5 to see them.


----------



## Peterdg

Agró said:


> I can't see my avatar most of the time.


Well, with me it's only when I reply to a thread. When I reopen the thread, I can see my avatar again.


----------



## 涼宮

mkellogg said:


> I'm not sure why they aren't showing up. I'll investigate.
> 
> EDIT: Fixed! You may need to do a Ctrl-F5 to see them.



Thank you! Yes it works now if I press F5


----------



## 涼宮

Peterdg said:


> Well, with me it's only when I reply to a thread. When I reopen the thread, I can see my avatar again.



It happens the same to me too.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I came to ask about the special characters, too.
I've done CRTL-F5 (but I'm on a laptop and nothing happened so maybe that's why), and I still can't see any.
I'll try and clear cache/cookies and the like and try again.

*Edit:* worked.


----------



## MINDY_OY

I've subscribed my threads, yet could not get any instant notification sent to my email.

Hope the problem would be solved soon.

Thanks


----------



## JamesM

Peterdg said:


> Well, with me it's only when I reply to a thread. When I reopen the thread, I can see my avatar again.



It still does this to me, too.  When I submit my reply the avatar disappears.  If I refresh, it's back again.  It's only a cosmetic problem but it doesn't appear to be fixed.


----------



## jann

I have just been testing instant email notifications, and I am not having any problems. Have you checked your spam folder? 


MINDY_OY said:


> I've subscribed my threads, yet could not get any instant notification sent to my email.


If you were not previously subscribed to your threads "via email," then making that change here in your general settings will only affect threads in which you have participted _since you changed your settings_.  To change your subscription to threads where you participated previously, you will need to use your My Threads page (but of course the list there will not include threads where you participated without subscribing).

Please note that if there are several new replies in one of your subscribed threads since you last viewed it, you should receive only one email notification (at least that's the theory).


----------



## mkellogg

JamesM said:


> It still does this to me, too.  When I submit my reply the avatar disappears.  If I refresh, it's back again.  It's only a cosmetic problem but it doesn't appear to be fixed.


I think that they have fixed this in the next version of vBulletin.  If the problem persists after the next upgrade, let me knw.


----------

